# Catalyst media server v3 issues.



## Chris Miller (Sep 7, 2015)

Ok so I have an old v3 system, when it was high end. I'm having issues with constantly mostly. But mainly when video is played with audio. Had a file worked for a while and now nothing at it freezes. And when I start over it keeps freezing when it is selected to give audio. Other videos are fine. Any help or auggestionsnwould be great!!!!


----------



## ScottT (Sep 7, 2015)

Are all the videos encoded the same way?


----------



## Chris Miller (Sep 7, 2015)

In theory yes. I didn't make the videos. But all of them are presumably the same. Working in recuts. It worked before though. That's what's word. Was fine. Then stopped.


----------



## ScottT (Sep 8, 2015)

Honestly I don't know that much about Catalyst, but that is the first thing I would check before any further troubleshooting.

While discontinued, I would assume that High End will still support their product...


----------

